# Marinades for meats - by Shirley Corriher



## marmalady (Nov 29, 2004)

Great article on how meats/seafood react to different marinades:

http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/pages/c00157.asp

courtesy of Taunton Press, written by Shirley Corriher


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 30, 2004)

Very interesting article. marmalady. Thanks for bringing it to us.


----------

